# Got my deer this morning!



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

i was going to wait until the weekend to persuit the deer ive been scouting but i went out this mornin and he walked right under my stand It's a beutiful 5x5 and ill score it when i get home. I'll try to post a pic, it's horns are LONG!

feeling good this morning


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Congradulations!!! Lets have those pics!!


----------



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

congads on your big kill miller!!!! i cant wait to see your pics!!!

keep hunting. :sniper:


----------

